# Food Coloring and Chocolate



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

I would like to color some white chocolate and know that I can not use a liquid coloring. Will any gel or paste food coloring work without seizing the chocolate? I saw a set of Ateco gel colorings online that I would like to buy, but I couldn't determine if they were water-based.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

there are powders, oil based colours, etc. You just need to staw away from water. Check out some sites like ChefRubber, Albert Uster, etc.
http://www.chefrubber.com/default.html
http://www.pastrychef.com/htmlpages/products.html
http://www.auiswiss.com/


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

Powders are the way to go when coloring white chocalate, IMO...Have never had issues using them. They will not comprimise the choc in anyway.

Looks like Panini listed some great resource sites.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is another site to check out: http://www.sugarcraft.com/catalog/coloring/powdered.htm


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i got mine from candylandcrafts.com i think you can still buy a box of assorted colors for like $12


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm completely ignorant on this topic. On Kelly's link I see quantities for sale ranging from 3 or 4 grams to pounds. Roughly how much icing or white chocolate would any given amount of powdered color color?


----------

